# Sookies story



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

:wave: so I would like to share Sookies story, my little (big) rescue dog. just because I am so proud of her. 
she is a 8 month old Lab (-mix) and i adopted her from a rescue organization about 3 month ago. i always wanted a golden retriever or a creme colored lab and I really wanted a little puppy. well, i convinced my husband to go look at the petsmart adoption event, where they had all kinds of dogs and puppies from a local rescue and I saw online, that they have little puppies. He said we can go look but we will NOT bring home a dog (yeah, right...). we got there and saw that black dog sitting in the kiddie pool in front of petsmart. my husband said if i really wanted a puppy, we will take her. (because his dog doesn't like the water and he really wanted a a swimmer). we took her out to look at her and say hi, but that little girl had no interest in us, was scared, shaking and hiding behind the table. so how can i not take her home? i felt so bad for her because she was already 5 month and obviously not good at selling herself. soo...decision made: new addition to our family...little black lab-something named Sookie  
First stop: the vet...we took her to the pet hospital inside petsmart and got her checked. 4 hours later we came out with a 300$ bill. she had an infected belly and mange. (i think husband got really mad about my adoption idea)
we took her home, by the way, she did not walk one single step the whole time, and as soon as we were home, she was hiding behind the bed, shaking, being scared. but when she met our other dog, she warmed up a little at least. 
the next month was all about getting her healthy and less scared. she was literally scard of EVERYTHING!!! my husband (she doesnt like guys), the backyard, the pony, the goat, every car, every bike, every carbage can, every leaf moving, .... . i just took her on walks twice a day, on a harness and kind of draged her along. i did not know what else to do...since it was everything we saw on our walks. i am sure she had some nightmares in that time. but i am also convinced if i did not do that, we would still not be going on nice relaxed walks.
so one month down the road, i had a young dog, still scared, but muuuuch better, actuallly liked going for walks and even crawled up the couch to cuddle with us  
we started basic obedience class and she did better than I thought in that new environment. i worked every single day with her...sometimes once, sometimes several times. and she sure is a quick learner. we finished basic obedience with no problems at all...
so now i am doing a second basic obedience class (just to get her more used to people) and started with a rally class. and to be honest, i am so proud of her. she is the youngest dog and does the best. she already has a solid heel, with or without leash and does just everything really good. she has a great stay, perfect sit and down, she brings things (after 3 month of no success in that area), she does not pull on the leash ever, she is dog friendly, she has a 99% solid recall, ...and the list goes on. i just can not believe how far she came in the past 3 month. i never thought she will turn out like this. 
she is still scared of people and needs some time to warm up and is scared of weird noises and things, but i am sure she will get over it eventually. 
sorry, got a little long but i am just sooooo proud of her <3
and THANK YOU so much for all the help you gave me in the past three month...the forum sure helped me a lot!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ...... I am so glad you took her for your own.  She is adorable ... and with time I am sure she will be a trusting girl with all the love and training you are giving her.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Yay, we just passed the canine good citizen test  i'm super excited!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Salina said:


> Yay, we just passed the canine good citizen test  i'm super excited!


Congratulations! That is a great accomplishment!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

What an amazing story! You are doing Wonderful with her.<33 She is a beauty. Keep up the good work, you both have come so far. 

~Erica~


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you  yes we still have a long way to go...


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

so, feel like its time for an update on Sookie. She is the best dog ever *lol* ok, i don't have many dogs to compare her to since she is my first one, but still 
we passed the CGC test a while back (End of November) and she is doing great in Rally Novice and Obedience Novice. She is still a little shy and would never walk up to someone so she can get pet, but she is not all stressed out anymore when someone wants to touch her. Even the sit and stand for exam exercise in obedience are not a problem anymore. I hope we can go to our first rally and obedience trial this year...I am pretty sure she would do good. I am just so very proud of her. 
She will turn one a week and I really have no complaints. she is doing great. *yay* i am soooo happy :-D


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Salina said:


> Thank you  yes we still have a long way to go...


 I'm glad you and your husband were up for the challenge as far as assisting Sookie in become a happy loved pup!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

This is an awesome story and I am so happy for you and her. She sounds like she's come along great and is shaping up to be very amazing. 

I gotta ask, did Sookie come from True Blood lol?


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> This is an awesome story and I am so happy for you and her. She sounds like she's come along great and is shaping up to be very amazing.
> 
> I gotta ask, did Sookie come from True Blood lol?


Yes  husband said if I get a puppy he will get to name her. He loooves true blood *lol*


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Salina said:


> Yes  husband said if I get a puppy he will get to name her. He loooves true blood *lol*


I'm a pretty big fan myself. Kinda shocked your husband is so much of a fan to name a dog after it though lol.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

*lol* i didnt mind. I think its actually a cool name. But yes, he is a huge fan.


----------

